# Setting up species only 38 for a harem of ruby greens.



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey i have recently been cycling a new 38 gallon tank with a few fish that will be getting sold and it has been running for about 2 weeks. I have ordered 4 females and one male ruby greens for the tank and am wondering if an assortment of strawberry pots and 3" and 4" pots will be fine for the tank.... right now i have 2 probably 12 inch strawberry pots that i have seen in a lot of pics throughout the site and about 10 3"and 4" pots kinda stacked in nice patterns in there...there sturdy i know cause there fixed together...I also have around 5 sizeable fake plants in there..I hope this is fine...i know they like rock work but there is tons of hiding spaces so i am hoping it will be fine. thanks for any replies in advance.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have ruby greens (1M-4F) in a 30 gallon with some syndontis lucippinis. I am very happy with my set-up. I went with a large rock pile of lace rock, though, rather than pots. (I like a more "natural look" and flowerpots don't quite do it for me.)

I found that the ruby greens are much more gregarious and "out and about" than mbuna I've had and even some peacocks and haps. They immediately come to the front of the glass whenever I come up and no one seems to spend much time hiding in the rocks. So, for whatever that's worth.

I don't put plants in my African tanks. I prefer the stark sand and rock look and leave the plants to my planted SA tanks . . . , but I don't know if plants are normal for a Victorian cichlid environment.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

cool thanks for the input...once the fish are in i will take a few pics and post them....I know pots are not a nathural look forsure...but i will be looking for a 55 to move them to in the next few months....I want to turn the 38 into a bigger tank to grow out fry....I am thinking very hard about getting some syno.multies to put in there with them...just have to get over the fact it will cost me an arm and a leg for them..lol


----------

